# 2007 31Frks 5Th Wheel



## carguys (Dec 2, 2009)

2007 31FRKS 1 SUPER SLIDE,CAMPER IS IN A - 1 SHAPE WE ARE UPGRADING TO A BIGGER CAMPER,NON SMOKERS,NO PETS,ASKING $17,000.00 ANY QUESTIONS CALL 732-406-3225


----------



## JerseyGirl86 (Mar 30, 2009)

Uh Oh Joonbee...got fiver competition in NJ!!


----------

